# Tumor?



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

There is a black growth thing not sure what it is but there seems to be like a vein goign to it like feeding it with blood which was never there before in pics 4 and 5 you can see it the best with the little vein looking part goign to the dark color growth on his tail fin? parasite or something im not sure but , but my params are on key, i have a hospital tank that im about to toss him in right now just for a precaution, because right now he is in a 130 gal with another baby black p........

View attachment 123696

View attachment 123697

View attachment 123698

View attachment 123699

View attachment 123700


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

No way to tell from any of those pics...too blurry!









If it indeed does have a "vein thingy" feeding it, then it sounds a lot more like a tumor than a parasite. Can you get any better pics?


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Yes definately a vein feeding goign to it nice and dark when you see it in person as for better pics i wish i could get soem all i have is my camera phone sorry, but any suggestions on a type of treatment for a tumor? Maybe catch him in a net and snip the end of his tail where the tumor looking thing is or would he die because of the vein going to it would make him bleed to death?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Cutting the tumor off is your best bet, unless it is malignant (then there isn't much you can do). I seriously doubt it will bleed to death.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

well i think im just going to cut it off right now its only his tail and it won't be all of his tail so shouldn't bother him much wish me luck im going into surgery


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Well that turned out to be easier than i expected just scooped the little guy up in a net and with my girlfriend holding him down with a couple fingers and i snipped the tumor and added some salt to the tank and set him back in he's swimming around just fine like nothign happend.. should he be okay with his other tank mate or should i put him in the hospital tank for now?

Is it common for the tumor to come back ?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

It depends if you got it all or not, and on where it actually originated. If it was benign and localized, you probably got it all and hopefully won't see it come back when the fin grows back.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

well i snipped it as far up as i could get with out hitting his body, and i did it on an angle so he had some fin left on the opposite side hope it works


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Keep us posted!


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

as of now he's perfectly fine swimming around like nothing im just hoping nothign comes back!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nice man hope that was the last of that thing.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Update some of his tail fin has grown back and he's acting normally as usuall eating lots of food,no sign of anything growing back right now. i will post a pic when his tail grows all the way back to make sure nothign is coming back.


----------



## asahin (Aug 25, 2006)

We got a fish surgeon in the house. Nice job.


----------

